# roads: gravel or chip'n seal?



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

Hey guys, every year around this time, our ranch comes to a crossroads, do we buy more gravel like usual, or buck up for some type of paved surface. Our main roads get pretty harsh, but gravel is just a quick fix. Also, does anyone know how something like asphalt would react to high-level loads? I know highways do just fine, but this wouldn't be as quality workBye. Any help on this choice would be great! Thanks guys, and happy mowing!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Since you are in Missouri, the FIRST thing that needs to be asked is:

"Are you talking GRAVEL or MISSOURI Gravel?"

People from the Show Me State don't realize that what THEY call "gravel" is known to the rest of the country as "Coarse Aggregate ROCK". Think of it as "Crushed Limestone". To the rest of the country, "gravel" is "course sand" or "Pea Gravel". There is a huge difference.

When you are talking "high-level loads" are you talking lots of Semi and big trucks? Depending on how long these roads are, your cost will be ENORMOUS. It's more then just spraying oil down on the road. There has to be a good base, then asphalt (of different grades) is placed (and compacted). It's not a process a normal landowner can do. 

Even if you DO get asphalt delivered by a local company, you need to make SURE it's the right MIX, and THEN have equipment (grader, etc) to spread it out and smooth it. It's a long process when using a tractor and a back blade. In the end, you will have (hopefully) a nice LOOKING road, but it won't last long.

As for "chip and seal" - this takes a LOT of the right sized aggregate, and takes a large amount of the right KIND of oil. Depending on the traffic, it might solve your problem short term - but you will be doing it again in a year or two with the kind of traffic you seem to be talking about. It, too, takes equipment to roll it out smooth and compact it - it's more then just spraying rock.

Get more ROCK and go from there.


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

ha your right, I guess I am talking about "missouri"gravel. I never realized that there was a large distinction. Anyway, we don't have a lot of semi's, but our tractor(s) travel on the roads alot, with haybails and such, so I was just wondering how it would stand up to the abuse. Also, we would be doing about a mile of roads in total. Here's another thing: we have some classic cars (57 fairlane, 56 Star Chief) and some customs (anyone heard of Monster Garage? We got about six of the cars from the show). Anyway, to be able to transport these cars from the storage to the main house without getting them dirty would be great. Anyway, thanks for the reply, you are probably right.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

there are several ways to go about this,., here, in Mass and use to working the local highway dpt, we had the chip sealers come in, but,,, they laid down 1 inch minus stone, then covered with oil, laid down 1/2 next, rolled, oiled, then laid down regular chip stone and oiled and rolled this,,, This three layer system works extemely well, especially here where the frost heaving is substantial,, This 3 layer systenm, for the most part,, is like a rubber band,, it goes and comes with the heaving,,,, there are a couple of exceptions though, one being if a sharp rock or corner of one came through on a frost heave and would tear through,, then you have a problem.,, the other problem was those that liked to "burn" rubber,, Most always this broke through the upper chip seal and then this starts the uncontrollable pot holes and constant patching, For the most part the 3 layer system works extremely well, is one eigth the cost of asphalt and with the two exceptions listed, no buring out and no tears,,, then you can safely go 10 - 12 years before having it re-done again.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Lamar Holland said:


> there are several ways to go about this,., here, in Mass and use to working the local highway dpt, we had the chip sealers come in, but,,, they laid down 1 inch minus stone, then covered with oil, laid down 1/2 next, rolled, oiled, then laid down regular chip stone and oiled and rolled this,,, This three layer system works extemely well, especially here where the frost heaving is substantial,, This 3 layer systenm, for the most part,, is like a rubber band,, it goes and comes with the heaving,,,, there are a couple of exceptions though, one being if a sharp rock or corner of one came through on a frost heave and would tear through,, then you have a problem.,, the other problem was those that liked to "burn" rubber,, Most always this broke through the upper chip seal and then this starts the uncontrollable pot holes and constant patching, For the most part the 3 layer system works extremely well, is one eigth the cost of asphalt and with the two exceptions listed, no buring out and no tears,,, then you can safely go 10 - 12 years before having it re-done again.


IF you have the equipment to do it, IF you can get the right materials, and IF you can afford to do it. With heavy tractor and trailer (farm) usage a PROPER project of this nature (which would include re-working the base) MIGHT get you 3-4 years in Missouri, but it would be VERY cost prohibitive to do a mile.....


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Fordfarm said:


> Since you are in Missouri, the FIRST thing that needs to be asked is:
> 
> "Are you talking GRAVEL or MISSOURI Gravel?"
> 
> ...


Here in Tn we call it crush and run because there is a high amount of the lime dust still in the gravel, when you wet it and roll it down its like concrete.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

"Crusher Run" is totally different stuff.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Fordfarm said:


> "Crusher Run" is totally different stuff.


 Yep do you use it much?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Crusher run is good for driveways because it has all different sizes (ungraded).


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

Anyway, on our driveway now, every couple years, we reset the base with 3in stone, then 1 inch, then occasionally pea gravel when the pocketbook provides. This is good and fine until it starts snowing again, and we end up with 5k worth of gravel in our grass! Another thing, we would still end up saving money in the long run over gravel, and we have a construction contractor who owes us a favor, and has most of these machines. I was mostly asking if it was going to be more economical to go one way or another. Thanks for the responses guys, and keep em comin!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The chip seal/chip and tar would be the best for the long run for the money.


----------

